# Maybe a new direction for me...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,
I haven't been around or posting much here on M-S lately. The holidays are hectic and I'm in the middle of trying to figure out what I'm going to do if my condition progresses too far for me to keep working in the trades. It's not there yet, but some things are getting pretty hard for me to do. Not long ago I got a request from a client to do some woodworking. I took on the job and it came out very nice. He owns a small high-end furniture store and sells a lot of hand made product. (not mass produced stuff) That got me thinking.

I cleaned out my basement and I've got over a thousand square feet of open/empty space that will be perfect for a wood shop! I do need some more equipment but I already own most of what I'll need. I've been working on some stuff for myself and something that I think he may be interested in selling in his store. I've also set up an etsy account so I can sell smaller (easier to ship than furniture) items online. 

The first piece I made was what the designer calls a "Metropolitan Console". It's a mid-century modern end table that can function as a night stand too. It came out really nice and I've already got an idea for a modification to the design to make a matching coffee table. This has been very enjoyable and I think that woodworking might be a good direction for me to fill in slow times between jobs. I like doing it and it's not so physically demanding. It's therapeutic too, both mentally and physically. While working on projects, it keeps my mind occupied on something constructive instead of worrying about the health issues I'm dealing with. I've also been hand sanding the pieces which is good PT for my arms. One of the issues with my condition is my triceps. There's no treatment for the condition but they're hoping that just regular exercise might help slow the progression of the disease. The hand sanding that is PERFECT! It accomplishes something more than just lifting and lowering a weight. 

I don't know how much I'll be able to rely on it for a regular income, but maybe it will help fill in the gaps during times that I don't have much work going on. Here's a shot of the first project I just completed.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Sorry to here about your condition. Hope all goes well for you with work and your new wood working path. Looks like some good wood working there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## muskegonman (Jan 1, 2010)

good for you some one trying instead of wineing


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice work John. If your interested I have a 35 yo, 4 ft Lane cedar chest you can have to restore. The lock is punched out and 1 corner of the lid is broke off, other than that it's scratches and hinges. Thought about fixin it up but never got to it. It would take a little work but definatly doable. I'm in the Lk Orion area so let me know. Jack


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Wow, that would be great!

I'm sure that I could do something with it if you're not going to. Thank you very much for the offer!

PM sent

John


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

You may not "make money" but it can be addictive to make furniture.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Rudi's Dad said:


> You may not "make money" but it can be addictive to make furniture.


You've got that right. I glued up the first leg and box for a second table yesterday. I just finished gluing up the second leg about 15 minutes ago. I'll probably build the drawer later today. Then I can get it all sanded and do final assembly tomorrow. I want to get started on the coffee table version after this one is done.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

muskegonman said:


> good for you some one trying instead of wineing


John has never been one to let anything get in his way or keep him down for very long and is an inspiration to a good many of us here on M-S.com 

BTW - Good looking stuff there John!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

John,

Reinventing yourself is fun and exciting, but it can be a little scary too. Beng a head hunter, Sales guy, and manager, I see this happen often, and had to do it myself. I had to leave the shop floor behind me and go sit at a desk, and I was scared, but excited too. That was 20 years ago, and I'm soooooo glad I made that leap.
I support you, and am glad you have some ideas brewing around in your head. You reputation is awesome, and people know you are a man of your word. I bet you will thrive in wood working, and I hope it is a activity, job, all in one. 
Still need some graphics stuff done for my sled, and I will come see you in the next 2 weeks to get the project started. Good post from you, to all of us. Don't look back John!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's an excellent idea! I got my greenhouse/nursery off the ground last year (still in the beginnings though :lol and this next summer I'm going to start breeding poultry. No, nothing that I'm going to make millions at, but it sure does feel good to keep busy and make some money doing something I really enjoy. Beats rolling over and giving up!! THATS for sure!! 
Glad you have projects. Mine have gotten me through some pretty rough stuff. Hang in there and like I told you last year when you first told us about your diagnosis, if you ever need to talk, just holler.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

If my wife sees that end table..... she'll be interested in a pair of them for our new family room! :lol: Nice work for sure jp. Best of luck and well wishes in your future plans!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks guys!

I'm working on number three right now. I've got one finished, one assembled, sanded and ready to finish. But I posted a picture of the two side by side (finished one and raw sanded one) and a friend saw them and said he wants a pair. But in the natural finish. So I'm waiting to hear from him before I put any kind of stain on it. If he wants it natural Birch with just a clear coat, I'll do these two that way. He lives in DC but travels a lot and said that he'd come here to pick them up so I wouldn't have to ship them. There's also a consignment type furniture store down in Clawson that sells a lot of high-end and very pricey furniture and stuff. Their cut for the consignment is pretty steep, but in a place like that they may be able to pull a few more bucks for a piece like this. That may make it reasonable to sell there.

Last night I got a call from my step father. He has a friend that wants a custom TV stand built. I'm waiting for a call from him. If that works out, I'll be designing and building one for him shortly. 

I've got some more ideas and am hoping that things work out and I can continue with this for a long time. It's enjoyable and it looks like I may be able to bring in a couple bucks doing it. I'm not giving up on the trades yet. I talked to my next door neighbor last night. They know that things are tough for me now and things have been slow. They said that as soon as they get their taxes finished and they know where they stand, they want me to install a new front door, door wall, and six new windows! That's a nice chunk of change right there. They did a MAJOR addition/renovation about eight years ago and this stuff is just things they didn't do at that point. They had planned to, but when they got into the demolition for the addition, they discovered a major foundation issue that added at least $25K to the job that they hadn't planned on. The original estimate was already a BIG cost. Now they've recovered a bit and want to get the rest of it done.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

nice table.... i too have been playing with wood and while im not great at it ive made some neat things..made a few bucks..got some new toys..lol i think we need a wood working section here..would be nice


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire few things i have pics of that ive done..


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks good John!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thank you again Jack!

I started working on it about 4:00 yesterday after getting it home. Here are a few pics of what I got done in very few hours so far. I worked a good chunk of last evening, and a couple hours this morning. The first pic is what I started with at about 4:00 on Friday afternoon. The last pic was taken at about 10:00 Saturday morning. I'm going to strip it and refinish it with a slightly lighter color and reupholster the seat. There was also some damage to the base on one side. I found that the base is pressed board covered with veneer. I was able to remove it from the rest of the unit and I'm just going to recreate a new base out of solid wood. I've already repaired the damaged seat corner and the torn out screw holes for the hinges.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here are the rest of the first set of pics of the Lane cedar chest restoration.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Your welcome John. All I can say is 28 hours from leaving my house to pics is what took you so long :lol: I thought the J stood for John or is it Jackrabbit ?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

furniture restoration is a very profitable thing. People have family owned pieces that have been passed down for many years. They want them looking new again or at least useable. 

Glad you have found something you can keep yourself going with John.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

nice so far!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This is nice. I called Lane this morning to inquire about getting some replacement aluminum seal for the inside of the lid. But I mentioned the lock issue first. There's a number on the back of the lock itself and wondered if I might be able to get a key because the latch appears to work, I just don't have a key. I gave her the serial number from the chest and she looked it up. It was apparently made in 1978 so it falls under the free lock replacement program. So they're sending me an entirely new lock and latch set! She said that they no longer manufacture the lock that was originally used, but they'll send a suitable replacement. She said that I may have to make a modification to make the new lock work. I told her that was OK because there was already damage to the lock area on the chest so whatever it takes, I'll be able to install the new one. 

The bad news is that they no longer make the aluminum seal either. But that's OK, I'll come up with something that will work.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Great going John, I would be intimidated trying to fix stuff.... 
The corner of the chest (damage) looks like lab puppy work. :lol:


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

John, I been telling the wife for years it would be a shame to throw it out. I think you'll prove me right in a big way. Good going.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I let the chest sit for a week while I waited for the new lock to arrive. I got it yesterday and got back to work on the chest last night. I talked to my sister and she is a big time quilter and would love to have a place to store some of her creations. She also has a pretty small living room and would love to remove a roll top desk that's taking up space and is rarely used. I think I'm going to finish this up and it will serve double duty as quilt storage and give her some more seating in her cramped living room. I stripped it with the intention of changing it from a very dark walnut stain to a lighter medium brown. But actually I think I'm going to just paint it and reupholster the top in a fabric that will go with her other furniture. She's coming over this weekend to check it out. If she wants it, I'll get started painting!

I finished repairing the damage from the broken lock and installed the new lock last night. It went very well and when painted you won't even be able to tell there was anything damaged.

Here's what it looks like now...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

John a craftsman like you, how can you cover up the beauty of that wood with paint. If it was me I would just put a polyurethane on it to help seal the wood and bring out it's natural beauty.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> John a craftsman like you, how can you cover up the beauty of that wood with paint. If it was me I would just put a polyurethane on it to help seal the wood and bring out it's natural beauty.


Actually if it had not been stained at all, it might have been OK. But after stripping off all of the really dark stain, the wood isn't all that nice. I think it will look much better with a nice coat of paint and some new fabric and pad for the seat.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

John, 

Looks great. Good to see you are moving in a new direction. Growth is good in all of its forms!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hey Jack,
what do you think?


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice work John!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

looks really good John


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks good and sounds like your sister has a good use for it.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job! Good for you John.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done John, turned out nice.


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and the gf like both pieces u built/refurbished. Nice work there John (i'm assuming thats your name w other ppl saying it) :thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

